# الاناجيل المنحوله



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

كتير من الكتب والرسائل اللي اطلق عليها اسم الاناجيل المنحوله او الابوكريفا
وفي الايه دي من الانجيل بتقول "وأما المعزي الروح القدس  الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكِّركم بكل ما قلته لكم (يوحنا26:14)
يبقي الكتب الاضعف او الاقل اهميه الابو كريفا علي اي اساس تم رفضها من قبل الكنيسه اذا كان المسيح بيقول  ان الروح القدس يعلمكم ويذكركم بكل ما قلته يبقي اللي يرفض ويقبل الاناجيل هم التلاميذ نفسهم مش حد تاني لانهم هما اللي شافو وهما اللي دونوا بفعل الروح القدس الكنيسه لما رفضت كانو الرسل صعدوا الي خالقهم  فرفض الكنيسه اعتمد علي ايه لهذه الكتب 
عارف اني الرد بالموضوع طويل جدا واستسمح الاشراف اني الموضوع قد يحتمل اكثر من سؤال لكن في صلب الموضوع انا قلت بدايه فكره سؤالي واتمني انه لو خرجت اسئله تانيه في نفس الموضوع الاشراف يسمح ليا بيها


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2011)

*أخي الحبيب لا أجدُ علاقةً بين الآية التي وضعتها وبين إيضاح الأسفار الموحى بها من الروح القدس والفرق بينها وبين الأناجيل المنحولة المنسوبة زوراً للتلاميذ وغيرهم .*

*فهذه الأناجيل المنحولة لم يكتبها الرسل ، هم يعرفون ماذا كتبوا بشكل محدد ، ولكن بعد انتقالهم كتبت بعض الجماعات المهرطقة أناجيلاً نسبتها زوراً للتلاميذ ، وكانت هذه الأناجيل تسبب مشاكلاً ما دفع الكنيسة للإشارة إليها بوضوح مع بداية القرن الرابع في مؤتمر نيقية الذي صد آريوس الهرطوقي .*

*أعتقد أن هذا الموضوع سيفيدك كبداية :*
http://www.orthodoxonline.org/forum/threads/4287-%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a3%d9%86%d8%a7%d8%ac%d9%8a%d9%84-%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d9%86%d8%ad%d9%88%d9%84%d8%a9

*بانتظار تعقيبك وأسئلتك لنتابع أخي الحبيب .*


----------



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب لا أجدُ علاقةً بين الآية التي وضعتها وبين إيضاح الأسفار الموحى بها من الروح القدس والفرق بينها وبين الأناجيل المنحولة المنسوبة زوراً للتلاميذ وغيرهم .*
> 
> *فهذه الأناجيل المنحولة لم يكتبها الرسل ، هم يعرفون ماذا كتبوا بشكل محدد ، ولكن بعد انتقالهم كتبت بعض الجماعات المهرطقة أناجيلاً نسبتها زوراً للتلاميذ ، وكانت هذه الأناجيل تسبب مشاكلاً ما دفع الكنيسة للإشارة إليها بوضوح مع بداية القرن الرابع في مؤتمر نيقية الذي صد آريوس الهرطوقي .*
> 
> ...


اولا شكرا علي الرابط  تاني شيء ممكن اكون غلطت في وضع الايه زي ما حضرنك قلت  بس انا اقول لخضرتك انا قصدي ايه نا اقصد اني اللي كتب الاناجيل هما اللي يقدرو يقولو اني اللي اتكتب ده صحيح ولا لا لانهم اعلم الناس بيه واستشهدت بالايه دي كدليل علي كلامي ممكن يكون فهمي غلط  ولو كان غلط فانا اتمني اني  اصححه 
وصعوبه الموضوع بالنسبه ليا اخويا العزيز  اني قريت بعض الاشياء الي بتقول ممكن يتاحد صلوات او مواعيد اعياد من الكتب دي 
اسف في التشبيه ولو كان الامر ده مخالف فعد اني مش اكرره تاني بس اشبها بشيء اسلامي  شبهتلي بالاخاديث الضعيفة بيتاخد فيها من باب الفضائل والمكارم ولا يؤخذ بيها في العبادات


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يونيو 2011)

> اولا شكرا علي الرابط تاني شيء ممكن اكون غلطت في وضع الايه زي ما حضرنك قلت بس انا اقول لخضرتك انا قصدي ايه نا اقصد اني اللي كتب الاناجيل هما اللي يقدرو يقولو اني اللي اتكتب ده صحيح ولا لا لانهم اعلم الناس بيه واستشهدت بالايه دي كدليل علي كلامي ممكن يكون فهمي غلط ولو كان غلط فانا اتمني اني اصححه


*أخي الحبيب كلامك منطقي وفهمك للآية سليم ، ولكن الاستخدام خاطئ لسبب ، أني بحسب قراءتي للأب عبد المسيح بسيط أستاذ اللاهوت الدفاعي ، يقول ان هذه الأناجيل بدأت بالظهور في القرن الثاني للميلاد ، يعني بعد موت الرسل ، أي أن زمنهم لم يتضمن إلا الأناجيل السليمة لأنهم كانوا قادرين على تكذيب أي إشاعة فوراً ، ولكن بعد موتهم حدث ذلك ، فكيف لهم أن يحددوها لنا ؟؟*
*هذا كل ما قصدته .*



> وصعوبه الموضوع بالنسبه ليا اخويا العزيز اني قريت بعض الاشياء الي بتقول ممكن يتاحد صلوات او مواعيد اعياد من الكتب دي


*بغض النظر عن صحة ما تقول ، حتى أبسط عليك الأمور ، أن يكون الإنجيل منحولاً لا يعني أن كل ما يحتويه خاطئ ، بل على العكس هناك معلومات تاريخية عظيمة ، ولكن ببساطة هذه الأناجيل غير موحى بها ، وتحتوي على بعض الأكاذيب وبعض المبالغات وبعض الأخطاء ، وأهم من ذلك الإسقاط الفكري الواضح لأفكار الجماعة التي كتبت كل إنجيل .*



> اسف في التشبيه ولو كان الامر ده مخالف فعد اني مش اكرره تاني بس اشبها بشيء اسلامي شبهتلي بالاخاديث الضعيفة بيتاخد فيها من باب الفضائل والمكارم ولا يؤخذ بيها في العبادات


*لا داعي للاعتذار أخي الحبيب ، فأنا أشببها بالأحاديث الضعيفة من ناحية الاحتجاج بمحتواها ، بكل الأحوال يبقى لكل إيمان منطقه وخصوصيته .*
*لك محبتي واحترامي الشديدين .*


----------



## محب مايكل (14 يونيو 2011)

حسب فهمي 

ان هناك عدد كثير من كتب كتبها رسل المسيح 

ولكن لكي نعرف اي منها هي الموحاة او المهمة 

كان على الكنيسة ان تذهب لاباء الكنيسة الذين هم تلاميذ رسل المسيح 

ورؤية الكتب التي استشهدوا فيها 

فاكثر هذه الكتب المنحولة ام يستشهد بها اباء الكنيسة  او لم تستخدمها الكنائس

وبناء على ذلك تم رفضها

كما ان بعضها  مكتوب في فترات زمنية لاحقة  وليست في فترة رسل المسيح

ولذلك تم رفضها

بالاضافة الى ان بعضا تعارض الافكار التي علمتها الكنيسة الاولى 

مثل ذكرها لقصص مختلفة  عن التي وصلت عبر رسل المسيح او حتى مناقضة لها 

فلذلك سميت تلك بالغنوصية


----------



## ROWIS (14 يونيو 2011)

*الكتب الابوكريفيا يا غالي دي ملهاش علاقه بالتلاميذ أو الرسل خالص، بس انا لقيت بحث جميل معمول علي الموضوع ده وهايفيدك اوي خاصه ان الكلام بشكل مبسط ومنظم اوي
______________
*
*[FONT=&quot]هى كتب غير موحى بها من الله وتنقسم إلى: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1- كتب تاريخية: تسجل تراث شعبى وأحداث فترة معينة من تاريخ شعب إسرائيل فى العهد القديم. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2- كتب مزورة ومنحولة ومدسوسة على العقيدة المسيحية تحت شعار أنها كتب وحى: وقام بكتابة تلك الكتب المنحولة أشخاص باعوا أنفسهم للشيطان ونسبوها زوراً إلى الأنبياء والرسل والتلاميذ الإثنى عشر.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وقد قسّم العلماء هذه الكتب إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1- أناجيل مدعوة إزائية: **[FONT=&quot]قريبة من تصميم الأناجيل الإزائية القانونية (متى ومرقس ولوقا)، ومنها: أنجيل بطرس، إنجيل العبرانيين، إنجيل الناصريين، إنجيل المصريين، إنجيل الأبيونيّين، (المعروف أيضا بإنجيل الاثني عشر).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2- أناجيل هرطوقية: **[FONT=&quot]إنجيل يهوذا، إنجيل برثلماوس، إنجيل برنابا، إنجيل باسيليدس وإنجيل توما.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3- أناجيل خيالية: **[FONT=&quot]تروي قصص خيالية عن طفولة يسوع، منها: إنجيل يعقوب، إنجيل متّى المنحول، قصة طفولة يسوع لتوما، قصة يوسف النجار، وقصة الآلام (أو إنجيل نيقوديموس)...[/FONT]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كما أنه من الخطأ أن يطلق على الأسفار القانونية الثانية (الكتب اليونانية) "كلمة أبو كريفا" فهى أسفار موحى بها من الله وتعترف بها الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية والكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وإن كانت لا تندرج فى طبعة دار الكتاب المقدس التابعة للبروتستانت والتى لا تقر بقانونية تلك الأسفار وهى:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1- سفر طوبيا: يضم 14 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر نحميا.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2- سفر يهوديت: يضم 16 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر طوبيا.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3- تتمة سفر أستير: يكمِّل سفر أستير، ويضم الإصحاحات من 10-16.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4- سفر الحكمة: لسليمان الملك، يضم 19 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر نشيد الأنشاد.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5- سفر يشوع بن سيراخ: يضم 51 إصحاحاً، ويقع بعد سفر الحِكمة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6- سفر نبوة باروخ: يضم 6 إصحاحات، ومكانه بعد سِفر مراثي إرميا.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]7- تتِمة سفر دانيال: مكمِّل لسفر دانيال، ويشمل بقية إصحاح 3، وإصحاحين آخرين هما 13 و14.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]8- سفر المكابيين الأول: يضم 16 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر ملاخي.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]9- سفر المكابيين الثاني: يضم 15 إصحاحاً، ومكانه بعد سفر المكابيين الأول.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]10- المزمور 151: مكانه بعد مزمور 150 لداود النبي والملك.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويرجع الجدل القائم حول قانونية تلك الأسفار إلى اليهود أنفسهم منذ البداية، فعلى الرغم من انها كتبت باللغة البونانية وموجودة فى الترجمة السبعينية، إلا أن اليهود بعد كتابة العهد الجديد حاربوا كل الكتب المسيحية وأناجيل ورسائل العهد الجديد للتخلص من المسيحية، بل وحاربوا أى كتابات للوحى الإلهى باللغة اليونانية ومنها تلك الأسفار.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كتب أبوكريفا العهد الجديد*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]هى أناجيل ورسائل منحولة تشبه في الخارج الأناجيل والرسائل الإزائية ولكنها مزورة وليست مكتوبة بوحى الروح القدس. وقد تسمّت باسم الجماعات التي استعملتها ومنها.*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]أعمال بولس وتكلا (170 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل الابيونيين - أناجيل مسيحيّة متهودة.*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل الطفولة بيد توما*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل الطفولة في الأرمنيّة*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل الطفولة في العربيّة*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل العبرانيين - أناجيل مسيحيّة متهودة (65 - 100 م).*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل المصريين في نجع حمادي*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل المصريين: دوّن في اليونانيّة. بقيت بعض النتف. ميول غنوصية.*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل الناصريين - أناجيل مسيحيّة متهودة.*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل باسيليدس*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل برتلماوس*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل بطرس*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل توما*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل فيلبس*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل متى المزعوم*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل متيا*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل مرقيون*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل مريم المجدليّة*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل مولد مريم*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل نيقوديمس*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]إنجيل يعقوب*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]تعاليم الاثني عشر (100 - 120 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]خبر يوسف النجّار*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]دورة الآلام والقيامة: أناجيل برتلماوس وبطرس.*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]دورة الطفولة: إنجيل يعقوب. إنجيل متى المنحول، إنجيل انتقال مريم.*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]رؤيا أشعيا*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]رؤيا بطرس (150 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]راعي هرماس (115 - 140 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]رسائل أغناطيوس السبع (100 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]رسالة أكليمندس الثانية (120 - 140 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]الرسالة إلى أهل كورنثوس (96 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]الرسالة إلى أهل لاودكية (القرن الرابع الميلادي). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]رسالة برنابا الزائفة (70 - 79 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]رسالة بوليكاربوس لأهل فيلبي (108 م). *[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]صعود أشعيا*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]صعود مريم*[/FONT]
*·[FONT=&quot]عبور مريم*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كتابات أخرى لم تقبلها الكنيسة كأسفار قانونية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]هناك الأناجيل المنحولة. انتحلت صفة الإلهام، وليست بملهمة. وسمّيت أيضاً المكتومة، بمعنى أنها كُتمت عن عامّة الشعب وحُفظت لعدد قليل من الناس. وهذه الأناجيل هي: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وهى مجموعة من الكتب الدينية - نحو اثني عشر كتاباً - ظهرت في المائة السنة الأخيرة، ويزعم كاتبوها أنها مبنية على وثائق مسيحية قديمة، ولكن أثبت العلماء بهتان ذلك، فلم توجد قط هذه الوثائق القديمة التي يزعمون أنهم يبنون عليها، ورغم ذلك مازال ينخدع بها الكثيرون من السذج. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ومعظمها يتناول حياة المسيح وبخاصة في سنوات الصمت. البعض منها كتب لتأييد انحراف تعليمي أو إيغالاً في الخداع. وبالنسبة للدعايات الكاذبة التي تحيط بها، يجب على الشعب المسيحي أن يعرف شيئاً عنها حتى لا يخدع بها.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كتب أبوكريفا*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الأسم أبو كريفا: عندما أطلقت كلمة " أبو كريفا " على الكتابات الدينية، كانت تحمل معنى أنها قاصرة على دائرة معينة ضيقة، لايمكن لمن هم خارج هذه الدائرة أن يفهموها.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فالكلمة بمعنى " خفي - غامض - مبهم - عويص ".*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]يطلق اسم " أبو كريفا" على مجموعة من الكتابات الدينية التي اشتملت عليها الترجمتان السبعينية والفولجاتا (مع اختلافات لا تذكر) زيادة على ما في الأسفار القانونية عند اليهود وعند البروتستانت.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ويطلق النقاد في العصر الحاضر على مجموعة هذه الكتابات اسم " أبو كريفا العهد القديم "، لأن بعض هذه الكتب على الأقل كتب باللغة العبرية - لغة العهد القديم - كما أنها جميعها أكثر انتماء إلى العهد القديم منها للعهد الجديد، ولكن توجد أيضاً أسفار أبو كريفا للعهد الجديد من أناجيل ورسائل إلخ.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كما أن كلمة" ابو كريفا " كثيراً ما تطلق الآن على ما يسمى " بالكتابات المزيفة " وسميت هكذا لأنها تنسب إلى كتَّاب لا يمكن أن يكونوا قد كتبوها حقيقة (مثل أخنوخ، إبراهيم، موسى....... إلخ)، فهذه الشخصيات المنسوبة إليها هذه الكتب من أشهر الشخصيات في تاريخ إسرائيل، ولا شك في أن الهدف من نسبتها إليهم هو لإضفاء أهمية وأصالة عليها.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كان هناك نوعان من المعرفة عند اليونانيين القدماء:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]- النوع الأول: يشمل عقائد وطقوساً عامة لكل الناس*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]- النوع الثاني: يشمل عقائد وطقوساً غامضة عويصة لا يفهمها إلا فئة متمَّيزة خاصة، ولذلك بقيت " مخفية " عن العامه.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ثم أطلقت كلمة " أبو كريفا " في العصور المسيحية على بعض الكتابات غير القانونية في العهد القديم، وكذلك في العهد الجديد، وبخاصة الكتابات التي تشتمل على " رؤى " تتعلق بالمستقبل والانتصار النهائي لملكوت الله … إلخ، إذ أنها أمور تسمو عن فكر البشر وحكمة " المطلعين ".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]والمسيحية ليس فيها شيئ من هذا القبيل، فلا يوجد فيها شيء للعامة وشيء آخر للخاصة المتميزة، فالإنجيل - منذ أيامه الأولى - يكّرز به للفقراء والجهلاء والأغنياء والحكماء، كما أن الكتب المقدسة كانت تقرأ في الكنائس على مسامع الجميع. وكان جيروم (توفي حوالي 420 م) وكيرلس الأورشليمي (توفي حوالي 386 م) هما أول من أطلق لفظ " أبو كريفا " على ما جاء في الترجمة السبعينية زيادة عما في الأسفار العبرية القانونية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ويمكن أن نفهم كيف بدأت مثل هذه الكتابات في الكنيسة الشرقية، متى علمنا أن كثيرين من أتباع الفلسفة اليونانية، قبلوا الإيمان المسيحي، وكان من الطبيعي أن ينظروا إليه من خلال الفلسفة القديمة. وقد رأى الكثيرون منهم بعض المعاني الصوفية في الأسفار القانونية، فضمنوا هذه المعاني كتباً خاصة موجهة لفئة متميزة. وعلى نفس هذا المنوال نشأ بين اليهود - بجانب الناموس المكتوب - ناموس شفهي يتضمن تعاليم معلمي اليهود، التي وضعوها في مرتبة أعلى من سائر الكتب. وقد يجد الإنسان شبيهاً لذلك في نظرة بعض أتباع الطوائف المختلفة إلى مؤلفاتهم الخاصة واعتبارها ملزمة لهم أكثر من الكتاب المقدس نفسه.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وقد ساعد على حركة تأليف مثل هذه الكتب، المذاهب الغنوسية وتعاليمها السرية للخاصة. وقد تأثر هؤلاء الغنوسيون بالصوفية البابلية والفارسية وكتاباتها. ويذكر أكليمندس الإسكندري (توفي 220 م) أسماء بعض الكتب السرية للديانة الزرادشتية، ولعله أول من أطلق لفظ " أبو كريفا" على هذه الكتابات الزرادشتية، فالمسيحية الشرقية وبخاصة اليونانية نزعت إلى إعطاء الفلسفة المكانة التي يعطيها العهد الجديد والمسيحية الغربية للعهد القديم، ففي ظنهم أن الفلسفة مهدت لديانة المسيح أكثر مما مهد العهد القديم.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ثم أصبحت كلمة " أبو كريفا " تعني كتباً أقل قيمة وأضعف سلطاناً من أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وقد حدث هذا لسببين: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](1) أنه لا يمكن أن يكون قد أوحي لكاتب ممن عاشوا بعد عهد الرسل.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](2) لايمكن أن يعتبر أي كتاب قانونياً إلا إذا كانت قد قبلته كل الكنائس. وبذلك اعتبرت الكتابات التي ظهرت في نهاية القرن الثاني وأطلق عليها " أبو كريفا " - للحط من قدرها - أنها نبعت أساساً من المذاهب الهرطوقية مثل الغنوسيين، ولم تحظ قط بالقبول لدى مجموع الكنائس. *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]فيقول أوريجانوس (توفي 253 م)، إنه يجب أن نفرق بين الكتب المسماة " أبو كريفا"، فالبعض منها يجب رفضه كلية لأنه يحوي تعاليم تناقض تعليم الكتاب، وهكذا نجد أنه من نهاية القرن الثاني، أصبحت كلمة " أبو كريفا" تطلق على ماهو زائف وتافه، ويخاصة الكتابات التي تنسب لأناس لم يكتبوها.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ويعارض إيريناوس (توفي 202 م) أكليمندس الإسكندري فيرفض أن يكون للكتابات السرية أي اعتبار، وكان يعتبر (وكذلك جيروم فيما بعد) أن كلمتي " قانونية " و " أبو كريفا " على طرفي نقيض. كما أن ترتليان (توفي 230 م) كانت له نفس النظرة، فكلمة أبو كريفا كانت تعني عنده الأسفار غير القانونية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]تقسيم الكتب في القرون المسيحية الأولى: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](1) كتب يمكن قراءتها في الكنيسة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](2) كتب يمكن قراءتها على انفراد ولكن ليس في الاجتماعات.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](3) كتب يجب ألا تقرأ إطلاقاً.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وقد أطلق أثناسيوس (توفي 373 م) كلمة أبو كريفا على هذا القسم الثالث وجعلها مرادفة لكلمة " مزيفة".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]والخلاصة هي: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1- في الكتابات الكلاسيكية، الهيلينية، كانت كلمة أبو كريفا تدل على معنى " خفي أو غامض أو عسر الفهم ".*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2- في بداية عصر الآباء، كانت كلمة أبو كريفا مرادفة لكلمة كتابات للخاصة أي لفئة معينة متميزة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3- في العصور التالية لذلك، كانت تستخدم في اليونانية (مثل إيريناوس وغيره) وفي اللاتينية (جيروم ومن بعده) بمعنى " غير قانوني " أي أنها دون الأسفار القانونية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4- تطلق كلمة أبو كريفا - عند الكنائس البروتستنتية - على الكتب الموجودة في الترجمات السبعينية والفولجاتا، ولكنها لا توجد في الكتاب المقدس العبري.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5- لا يوجد مرادف لكلمة " أبو كريفا" في العبرية بمعنى الكتابة للخاصة أو الكتابة غير القانونية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]اللغة الأصلية لكتب أبوكريفا العهد القديم:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كتب الجزء الأعظم من الأبوكريفا في اللغة اليونانية أصلاً، ولكن أسفار طوبيا ويهوديت ويشوع بن سيراخ والمكابيين الأول يظن أنها كتبت أصلاً بالعبرية أو بالحري بالأرامية، وترجمت لليونانية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]تاريخ كتابته كتب أبوكريفا العهد القديم:*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وسيأتي الكلام عن تاريخ كل سفر في موضعه، ولكن بوجه عام فإن فترة كتابة هذه الأسفار يمكن تحديدها، فأقدمها سفر يشوع بن سيراخ ترجع كتابته بالعبرية إلى 190-170 ق.م، أما ترجمته لليونانية فإلى 130 - 120 ق.م. ولا تتأخر كتابة أي سفر من سائر الأسفار الأبوكريفا للعهد القديم عن 100 م، أي أنه يمكن أن يقال بحق إن أسفار الأبوكريفا كتبت فيما بين 200 ق.م-100 م. ولذلك فلها أهميتها في معرفة أخبار اليهود وأحوالهم الدينية والثقافية في تلك الفترة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أصل كلمة كتب أبوكريفا*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الكتب غير القانونية? المعروفة بالأبوكريفا? كانت من تسمية القديس أيرونيموس في القرن الرابع المسيحي? فهو أول من أطلق أسم الأبوكريفا على هذه الكتابات? ومعناها الكتب المخبأة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أسباب رفض كتب أبوكريفا: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1 - بها الكثير من الأخطاء التاريخية والجغرافية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2 - تعلم عقائد خاطئة وتركز على ممارسات تخالف الأسفار المقدسة الموحى بها.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3 - تلجأ إلى أساليب أدبية. وتعرض محتوياتها المصطنعة بإسلوب يختلف تماماً عن الأسفار المقدسة الموحى بها.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4 - تنقصها المميزات التي تنفرد بها الأسفار الصادقة? كالنبوات والأحاسيس الدينية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1 - الأساس الذي بُني عليه قبول أسفار العهد الجديد كأسفار قانونية هو أنها من الرسل? وموحى بها من الله.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لقد تأسست الكنيسة على أَسَاسِ الرُّسُلِ والْأَنْبِيَاءِ أفسس 2: 20 الذين وعد المسيح بإرشادهم إلى جميع الحق بالروح القدس يوحنا 16: 13 وقد واظبت كنيسة أورشليم على تعليم الرسل أعمال 2: 42. وليس شرطاً أن يكون كتّاب الأسفار رسلاً? لكن أن تكون هذه الأسفار قد حظيت بموافقة الرسل. وسلطان الرسل لا يمكن فصله عن سلطان الرب? فإن الرسائل ترينا أن بالكنيسة سلطاناً واحداً مطلقاً هو سلطان الرب? وعندما يتحدث الرسل بسلطان يستمدونه من الرب نفسه. مثلاً عندما يدافع بولس عن دعوته الرسولية يقول إنه تلقاها مباشرة من الرب غلاطية 1?2. وعندما ينظم شؤن الكنيسة يعزو ذلك للرب? رغم عدم وجود توجيهات مباشرة 1 كورنثوس 14: 37? قارن 1 كورنثوس 7: 10. فكل سلطان يجب أن يكون نابعاً من الرب وحده صاحب السلطان المطلق.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2 - ثلاثة أسباب استلزمت تقرير الأسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أ- هرطقة ماركيون 140 م الذي كّون أسفاره القانونية وأخذ ينشرها? فرأت الكنيسة الحاجة إلى تحديد الأسفار القانونية لأنهاء تأثيره.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ب- استخدمت بعض الكنائس كتابات إضافية في العبادة - فلزم وضع حد لهذا.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ج- قرر دقلديانوس عام 303 م أن يدمر الكتب المقدسة للمسيحيين فعزم المسيحيون أن يعرفوا أي الكتب تستحق أن يموتوا لأجلها!*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3- يقدم لنا القديس أثناسيوس الاسكندري عام 367 م أول قائمة للأسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد? في رسالته للكنائس بمناسبة عيد الفصح وهي نفس القائمة التي عندنا تماماً. وبعد ذلك قدم كل من القديسين أيرونيموس وأغسطينوس ذات القائمة التي تحوي أسماء 27 سفراً.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]واقتبس الآباء من العهدين القديم والجديد قائلين كما جاء في الكتب مثلما قال بوليكاربوس 115م وأكليمندس وغيرهما.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أما جستن مارتر فقد قال في دفاعه عن المسيحية? وهو يكتب عن العشاء الرباني: في يوم الأحد يجتمع المسيحيون الساكنون بالمدينة أو القرى? في مكان واحد? يقرأون مذكرات الرسل وكتابات الأنبياء? حسب ما يسمح به الوقت. وعندما يتوقف القارئ يقدم القائد نصائح يدعو فيها إلى تطبيق هذه الكلمات الصالحة. ويضيف جستن مارتر في مناقشته مع تريفو إقتباساً من الأناجيل يسبقها بقوله مكتوب. ولا بد أنه وتريفو كانا يعرفان المقصود بكلمة مكتوب هذه.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4 - ونشير إلى كتابات القديس أيريناوس 180 م الذي كان متصلاً بالعصر الرسولي وبمعاصريه الكنسيّين في كل العالم? وكان قد تعلم في آسيا الصغرى عند قدمي بوليكاريوس تلميذ يوحنا البشير? ثم صار أسقفاً لليون في بلاد الغال فرنسا عام 180 م. وتظهر كتابات أيريناوس إيمانه بقانونية الأناجيل الأربعة والأعمال ورومية ورسالتي كورنثوس وغلاطية وأفسس وفيلبي وكولوسي ورسالتي تسالونيكي ورسالتي تيموثاوس وتيطس وبطرس الأولى ويوحنا الأولى والرؤيا. ويتضح من كتابه ضد الهرطقات أن فكرة الأناجيل الأربعة كانت حقيقية ثابتة معروفة ومقبولة في كل العالم المسيحي ومعتبرة أمراً طبيعياً بل ولازماً? مثلها في ذلك مثل الجهات الأصلية الأربع.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5 - وقد قبلت المجامع الكنسية قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد. وعندما انعقد مجمع هبّو عام 393 م وسجل أسفار العهد الجديد السبعة والعشرين كأسفار قانونية? لم يعط هذه الأسفار سلطاناً لم يكن لها من قبل? ولكنه اعترف بقانونيتها التي معترفاً بها. وقد أعاد سندوس قرطجنة الثالث إذاعة قرار مجمع هبّو بعد أربع سنوات? ولم يعد هناك أي تساؤل حول صحة قانونية أسفار العهد الجديد*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الأبو كريفا - أسفار الأعمال: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كما ظهرت الكتابات الأبوكريفية في اليهودية، هكذا بدأ في الدوائر المسيحية - وبخاصة الغنوسية - ظهور هذه الكتابات التي زعموا أنها تحتوي على حقائق المسيحية الأعمق، وأنهم تسلموها كتقليد سري من المسيح المقام ومن رسله. وهي جميعها مزيفة وهرطوقية وعندما بدأ ظهور مفهوم الكنيسة الجامعة، كان لابد أن ينظر إلى هذه الكتابات السرية بعين الريبة، فمنعت منعاً باتاً، ليس فقط لأنها شجعت روح الانقسام في الكنيسة لكن لأنها كانت عاملاً على نشر الهرطقات. وهكذا أصبحت كلمة " أبو كريفا" تعني " زائفاً وهرطوقياً "، وقد استخدمها بهذا المعنى إيريناوس وترتليان كما سبق القول.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ورغم أنها لم توسم جميعها بالهرطقة، فقط اعتبرت غير لائقة للقراءة في اجتماعات العبادة، وإن كان البعض منها يمكن قراءته على انفراد. وبتأثير جيروم اتسع معنى كلمة " أبو كريفا " لتشمل مثل هذه الكتابات التي لاتعترف الكنيسة بها أسفاراً قانوينة رغم عدم احتوائها على تعليم هرطوقي.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وتطلق كلمة " أبو كريفا " بهذا المعنى الواسع على " أسفار الأعمال " الأبو كريفية، ومع أن هذه الأسفار نشأت أصلاً في أوساط ذات نزعات هرطوقية، إلا أن نعتها بالأبوكريفية لا يعني سوى أنها استبعدت من الأسفار القانونية للعهد الجديد، لأن الكنيسة لم تعترف بصحتها وسلامة مصادرها. وهذا مايجعلنا نقصر بحثنا على أسفار الأعمال التي تنتمى للقرن الثاني، والذي فيه كان سفر الأعمال الكتابي قد أخذ موضعه في العهد الجديد.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أولاً - صفاتها العامة: والأعمال الأبو كريفية تزعم أنها تقدم تفاصيل أكثر مما في سفر الأعمال الكتابي، عن أنشطة الرسل. والزيادات التي فيها مصبوغة بالمبالغات والتهاويل، وتنم عن نزعة غير سليمة لإختراع الخوارق، فهي مملوءة بالروايات الغريبة التي اختلقها خيال جامح، فهي خالية من اللباقة، بعيدة كل البعد عن الحقيقة، وهي تصور الرسل في مستوى أعلى من مستوى البشر، والضعفات البشرية التي تسجلها لهم الأسفار القانونية تختفي تماماً، فهم يسيرون في العالم كرجال ملمين تماماً بكل أسرار السماء والأرض، ويمتلكون قدرات لا حدود لها، فلهم القدرة على الشفاء وإخراج الشياطين وإقامة الموتى. ومع أن هذه الأفعال العجيبة كثيراً ماكانت تحدث، إلا أن هذه الأسفار تروي معجزات أتاها الرسل تذكرنا بالخوارق اللامعقولة عن طفولة يسوع المذكورة في إنجيل توما، مثل جعل سمكة مشوية تعوم، أو تمثال مكسور يصبح سليماً بواسطة رشه بمياه مقدسة، أو طفل ذي سبعة شهور يتكلم بصوت رجل بالغ، أو أن تصبح الحيوانات قادرة على الكلام بلغة بشرية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الخوارق: والصفة الرومانسية للأعمال الأبو كريفية تظهر بشدة في ابتدائها - في أغلب الأحيان - بالخوارق، فيظهر الملائكة في رؤى أو أحلام، وتُسمع أصوات من السماء، وتهبط السحب لستر الأمناء في وقت الخطر، كما تفتك الصواعق بأعدائهم، وقوات الطبيعة المخيفة من زلازل ورياح ونيران تبعث الرعب في قلوب الفجار.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]والسمة البارزة في الأعمال أبو كريفية هي ظهور المسيح بأشكال متعددة، فمرة يظهر في هيئة رجل عجوز، ومرة في هيئة فتى، ومرة أخرى في هيئة طفل، ولكن الأغلب أن يظهر في صورة هذا الرسول أو ذاك (من الغريب أن أوريجانوس يذكر تقليداً كان شائعاً في عهده بأن يسوع كانت يستطيع في حياته أن يغير شكله وقتما وكيفما يشاء، ويقول إن هذا كان السبب في ضرورة قبلة يهوذا الخائن - انظر مرقس 16: 9 و 12).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الزهد الجنسي: ويجب أن لا يُفهم مما سبق أن الأعمال الأبوكريفية بما تحفل به من الإسراف في الروايات الرومانسية وتفاصيل الخوارق، كان الهدف الوحيد منها هو تعظيم الرسل وإشباع الرغبة السائدة في العجائب، بل كان لها غاية عملية هي إثبات وإشاعة نوع من المسيحية يُنادي بالإمتناع الصارم عن العلاقات الجنسية كالمطلب الأدبي الأساسي. فهذا الزهد الجنسي هو الموضوع الرئيسي في هذه الأعمال. فكفاح الرسل واستشهادهم إنما حدث نتيجة كرازتهم بوجوب طهارة الحياة الزوجية، ولنجاحهم في إقناع الزوجات بتجنب مخالطة أزواجهن. فكل أسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية تتخللها فكرة أن الإمتناع عن الزواج هو أسمى شرط للدخول إلى الحياة الفضلى وربح السماء. فالإنجيل في جانبة العملي (على حد العبارة البليغة في أعمال بولس) هو " كلمة الله بخصوص ضبط النفس والقيامة ".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]التعاليم الهرطوقية: وعلاوة على هذه الصبغة التقشفية، فإن الأعمال الأبو كريفية لا تخلو من هرطقات، فجميعها - باستثناء أعمال بولس - تمثل فكراً دوسيتيا أي أن حياة المسيح على الأرض لم تكن إلا خيالاً غير حقيقي. وتبرز هذه الفكرة بشدة في أعمال يوحنا حيث نقرأ فيها أن يسوع عند سيره لم تكن أقدامه تترك أثراً، وأنه عندما كان الرسول يحاول أن يمسك بجسد المسيح كانت يده تخترق الجسد بلا أي مقاومة، وأنه بينما كانت الجموع تحتشد حول الصليب ويسوع معلق عليه أمام أنظار الجميع، كان السيد نفسة يتقابل مع تلميذه يوحنا على جبل الزيتون، فلم يكن الصلب إلا منظراً رمزياً، فالمسيح تألم ومات في الظاهر فقط. وارتبطت بهذه الأفكار الدوسيتية أفكار انتحالية (مودالزم) ساذجة لا تفرق بين الآب والابن.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]المشاعر الدينية: بالرغم من هذا الإنطباع السيء الذي يخلقة هذا الطوفان من تفاصيل الخوارق والتهاويل، وبالرغم من الجو السائد للزهد الجنسي والمفاهيم العقائدية الخاطئة، فإن الإنسان لا يسعه - أمام كثير من الأجزاء منها - إلا أن يحس بنشوة الحماس الروحي، وبخاصة في أعمال يوحنا وأندراوس وتوما حيث توجد أجزاء (أناشيد وصلوات ومواعظ) تبلغ أحياناً حد الروعة والجمال الشعري وتتميز بدفء ديني وحماسة صوفية وقوة أدبية. فالمحبة الصوفية للمسيح - رغم أنها كثيراً ماارتدت فكراً غنوسياً - ساعدت على تقريب المخلص للناس بإشباع أعمق اشواق النفس للخلاص من سلطان الموت المظلم. فالخرافات الباليةوبقايا الوثنية الظاهرة، يجب ألا تعمي أبصارنا عن أن في هذه الأعمال الأبوكريفية - رغم التشويه الشديد - صوراً للعقائد المسيحية في تلك العصور. وأن كثيرين من الناس تثبت إيمانهم بقوة المسيح المخلص من خلالها.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أصلها: هناك دوافع كثيرة وراء ظهور كتب مختلفة عن حياة وأعمال الرسل: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1- التقدير الكبير للرسل كمستودع للحق المسيحي: ففي العصر الرسولي كان السلطان الوحيد - بعد أسفار العهد القديم - بين الجماعات المسيحية هو " الرب " نفسه، ولكن بعد أن انتهت هذه الفترة الخصبة وأصبحت ماضياً، أصبح الرسل " الاثنا عشر ومعهم الرسول بولس) هم المرجع بعد المسيح لضمان استمرارية أسس الإيمان، فقد أخذوا وصايا الرب عن طريقهم (2 بط 3: 2)، فنجد أغناطيوس في رسائله، يعطي الرسل مكانة سامية كرسل المسيح، فكل ماله سند رسولي كان معتمداً عند الكنيسة، وكان سلطان الرسل معترفاً به في كل العالم، فقد ذهبوا إلى كل العالم للكرازة بالإنجيل، فبناء على الأسطورة التي جاءت في بداية أعمال توما، قسم الرسل مناطق العالم فيما بينهم. وكانت النتيجة الحتمة للمكانة الرفيعة التي وضعوا فيها الرسل، كمعاقل الحق المسيحي، أن زاد الاهتمام بالقصص المتناقلة عن أعمالهم، والحاجة إلى مضاعفة الكتب التي تقدم تعاليمهم بكل تفصيل.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]2- الفضول: فسفر أعمال الرسل القانوني لم يعتبر كافياً لإشباع الرغبة في معرفة حياة الرسل وتعاليمهم، فبعض الرسل قد تجاهلهم سفر الأعمال، كما أن المعلومات عن بطرس وبولس لا تزيد عن لمحات من أحداث حياتهما. وفي مثل هذه الظروف تصبح أي معلومات غير موجودة في سفر الأعمال القانوني، مطلوبة بشدة. وحيث أن التاريخ الصحيح لكل رسول من الرسل كان قد لفه الغموض، اخترعت الأساطير لإشباع الفضول النهم. والسمة البارزة في هذه القصص المخترعة، هي الشهادة عن المستوى البالغ الرفعة الذي وصل إليه تقدير الرسل في فكر الشعب.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]3- الرغبة في السلطان الرسولي: كما حدث في الأناجيل الأبوكريفية، كذلك كان الدافع إلى تزايد الروايات المنسوجة حول الرسل، هو الرغبة في إضفاء أهميةكبيرة على بعض المفاهيم المتعلقة بالحياة، والتعاليم المسيحية التي سادت بعض الدوائر، وذلك بنسبها إلى الرسل. فبجانب الصورة الصحيحة للمسيحية والمعترف بها عند الجميع، وجدت - وبخاصة في أسيا لاصغرى - مسيحية شعبية بأنماط منحرفة للحياة، فمن الجانب العملي، نظروا إلى المسيحية كنظام للتقشف لا يشمل الامتناع عن الأطعمة الحيوانية والخمر فحسب، بل أيضاً وأساساً الامتناع عن الزواج، فكانت البتولية هي المثل الأعلى للمسيحية، وكان الفقر والأصوام أموراً ملزمة للجميع. وتسود هذه الروح كل أسفار الأعمال الأبو كريفية. والخطة الواضحة فيها هي تأكيد ونشر هذا النموذج التقشفي، بإظهار أن الرسل كانوا يدافعون بحماس عنه، كما أن الطوائف الهرطوقية استخدمتها وسيلة لنشر عقائدها الشاذة، وسعوا لاستبدال تعليم الكنيسة الجامعة النامية، بتعاليم غريبة ادعوا أنها تعاليم رسولية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]4- مكانة الكنائس المحلية: كان هناك سبب جانبي لتلفيق هذه الأساطير عن الرسل، وهو رغبة بعض الكنائس في وجود سند لما تدعيه من أن مؤسسها هو أحد الرسل، أو أنها كانت على صلة بهم. وفي بعض الحالات كان ما يقولونه عن دائرة خدمة أحد الرسل، له سند صحيح، ولكن في حالات أخرى، هناك دلائل قوية على أنها مجرد اختلاق لإعطاء مكانة بارزة لكنيسة محلية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ثانيا - مصادرها: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1- سفر الأعمال الكتابي: فيمكن عموماً القول بأن أسفار الأعمال الأبو كريفية مملوءة بالتفاصيل الأسطورية، وقد بذلت في اختلاقها كل الجهود للإيحاء بصحتها التاريخية، فإنها كثيراً ما تذكر أحداثاً وردت في سفر الأعمال الكتابي، فالرسل يلقون في السجون ويخرجون منها بمعجزة، والذين يتجددون يستضيفون الرسل في بيوتهم، ويتكرر وصف عشاء الرب بأنه " كسر الخبز " (أع 2: 42 و 46) بصورة تلائم أغراضهم، حيث لايرد ذكر للخمر في صنع العشاء الرباني.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وفي أعمال بولس، واضح أن المؤلف، استخدم سفر الأعمال الكتابي كإطار لروايته، وذلك لإضفاء صبغة الصحة التاريخية على هذه التلفيقات المتأخرة، لكي تنال قبولاً لدى القاريء. واستنادهم الواضح على سفر الأعمال الكتابي دليل قوي على أنه كان له اعتباره السامي الرفيع في الوقت الذي كتبت فيه هذه الأسفار الأبو كريفية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]2- التقاليد: فهذه الصبغة الأسطورية لأسفار الأعمال الأبو كريفية، لا تمنع احتمال صحة بعض التفاصيل في الزيادات عما في سفر الأعمال الكتابي، فلا بد أنه كانت هناك تقاليد كثيرة عن الرسل - لها أساس تاريخي صحيح - احتفظت بها الجماعات المسيحية. ولا بد أن بعض هذه التقاليد وجدت لها مكاناً في كتابات، كان بعض أهدافها - على الأقل - إشباع الفضول العام لمعرفة أشمل عن الرسل. ويقيناً يوجد شيء من الحقيقة التاريخية بين طيات قصة بولس وتكلة (أعمال بولس)، فوصف شكل بولس الوارد في هذه القصة، من المحتمل جداً أن يكون له أساس تاريخي صحيح، ولكن يجب القول بأن دلائل وجود تقاليد يعتمد عليها، ضئيلة جداً، فالبذور القليلة من الحقيقة التاريخية، مدفونة في أكوام من الأساطير التي لا شك في زيفها.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]3-أدب الرحلات: ومع وجود هذا الارتباط بين أسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية وبين سفر الأعمال الكتابي، ورغم وجود بعض التقاليد الصحيحة بين طياتها، إلا أنه مما لا شك فيه أنها في مجموعها من اختراع الروح الهيلينية التي تجد لذتها في الخوارق والمعجزات. وأكثر صور الأدب، التي تكاد تترك طابعها على كل صفحة من أسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية، هي الكتابات الرومانسية عن الرحلات. وأكبر مثل للروايات الخيالية، حياة الكارز الفيثاغوري صانع المعجزات، أبولونيوس من تيانا المتوفي في ختام القرن الأول، والأعمال العجيبة التي يقال إنه كان يعملها في أثناء تجواله والتي نقلت - بشكل أقل إثارة - إلى غيرة من المعلمين. وفي هذا الجو من الخيالات، ولدت أسفار الأعمال الأبو كريفية. فأعمال توما تذكرنا بقصة أبولونيوس، فكما ذهب توما إلى الهند، هكذا ذهب أبولونيوس فيثاغورس إلى الهند، بلاد العجائب، وهناك كرز " بحكمة معلمه ".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]4-الشهادة الكنسية: يبدو من إشارة كاتب الوثيقة الموراتورية (بيان بالأسفار المعترف بها في الكنيسة في حوالي 190 م) إلى سفر الأعمال الكتابي، أنه ربما كان يشير إلى سفر آخر للإعمال، فهو يقول: " أعمال كل الرسل موجودة في كتاب واحد، فقد كتبها لوقا ببراعة لثاوفيلس، في حدود ما وقع منها تحت بصره، كما يظهر ذلك من عدم ذكره شيء عن استشهاد بطرس أو رحلة بولس من روما لأسبانيا ".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وفي القرن الثالث نجد تلميحات خاطفة لبعض أسفار الأعمال الأبو كريفية، ولكن في القرن الرابع كثرت الإشارات إليها في كتابات الشرق والغرب على السواء. وسنذكر هنا أهم هذه الإشارات: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]1- شهادة كتاب الشرق: أول كتاب الشرق الذين ذكروا صراحة الأعمال الأبو كريفية، هو يوسابيوس (المتوفي في 340 م)، فهو يذكر " أعمال أندراوس وأعمال يوحنا وأعمال الرسل الآخرين "، وكانت من الهوان بحيث لم يحسب أي كاتب كنسي أنها أهلاً لأن يستشهد بها، فأسلوبها وتعليمها ينمان بكل وضوح عن مصدرها الهرطوقي، لدرجة تمنع من وضعها حتى بين الكتب الزائفة، بل رفضوها تماماً باعتبارها سخيفة وشريرة. ويصرح أفرايم (المتوفي 373 م)بأن أسفار الأعمال كتبها الباردسانتيون لينشروا باسم الرسل ما هدمه الرسل أنفسهم. ويكرر أبيفانيوس (حوالي 375 م) الإشارة إلى أسفار أعمال كانت تستخدم بين الهراطقة. ويعلن أمفيلوكيوس من أيقونية، وكان معاصراً لأبيفانيوس، أن كتابات معينة كانت تنطلق من دوائر الهراطقة وهي " ليست أعمال الرسل، بل روايات شياطين ". كما أن مجمع نيقية الثاني (787 م) يحتفظ لنا بعبارة أمفيلوكيوس آنفة الذكر، وقد بحث موضوع الكتابات الأبوكريفية، وبصورة خاصة أعمال يوحنا - التي كان يستند إليها معارضو الأيقونات - وقد وصفها المجمع بأنها " الكتاب المقيت " وأصدر ضده هذا القرار: " لا يقرأه أحد، وليس ذلك فقط، بل نحكم بأنه مستحق أن يلقى طعاماً للنيران ".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]5-شهادة الغرب: وتكثر الإشارات إلى هذه الأعمال منذ القرن الرابع، فيشهد فيلاستريوس من برسكيا (حوالي 387 م) بأن الأعمال الأبو كريفية كانت مستخدمة عند المانيين، ويقول إنها وإن كانت لا تليق قراءتها للجمهور، إلا أن القاريء الناضج يمكن أن يستفيد منها. وسبب هذا الحكم المنحاز يكمن في النزعة التقشفية في هذه الأعمال، والتي كانت تتمشى مع الاتجاه السائد في الغرب في ذلك الوقت. ويشير أوغسطينوس مراراً إلى الأعمال الأبوكريفية بأنها كانت تستخدم عند المانيين ووصمها بأنها من تأليف " ملفقي الخرافات ". لقد قبلها المانيون واعتبروها صحيحة، وفي هذا يقول أوغسطينوس: "لو أن الناس الأتقياء المتعلمين الذين عاشوا في زمن مؤلفيها، وكانوا يستطيعون الحكم عليها، قد أقروا بصحتها، لقبلتها سلطات الكنيسة المقدسة ". ويذكر أوغسطينوس أعمال يوحنا وأعمال توما بالاسم، كما أنه يشير إلى أن ليوسيوس هو مؤلف الأعمال الأبوكريفية. ويذكر تريبيوس، من استورجا، أعمال أندراوس وأعمال يوحنا وأعمال توما وينسبها للمانيين. ويندد تريبيوس، بالتعليم الهرطوقي في أعمال توما عن المعمودية بالزيت عوضاً عن الماء، ويدين هذه الهرطقة. ويذكر أن ليوسيوس هو مؤلف أعمال يوحنا. كما أن المرسوم الجلاسياني يدين أعمال أندراوس وتوما وبطرس وفيلبس وينعتها بأنه أبو كريفية. ونفس هذا المرسوم يدين أيضاً " كل الكتب التي كتبها ليوسيوس تلميذ الشيطان ".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]6-فوتيوس: أما أكمل وأهم الإشارات إلى الأعمال الأبوكريفية فهي ما جاء بكتابات فوتيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية في النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع، ففي مؤلفه " ببليوتيكا " تقرير عن 280 كتاباً مختلفاً قرأها في أثناء إرساليته لبغداد، وكان بينها كتاب " يقال عنه تجولات الرسل الذي يشتمل على أعمال بطرس ويوحنا وأندراوس وتوما وبولس. ومؤلفها جميعاً - كما يعلن الكتاب نفسه بكل وضوح - هو ليوسيوس كارنيوس ". ولغتها خالية تماماً من النعمة التي تتميز بها الأناجيل وكتابات الرسل، فالكتاب غاص بالحماقات والمتناقضات، وتعليمه هرطوقي، وبخاصة أنه يعلم بأن المسيح لم يصبح مطلقاً إنساناً حقيقياً، وأن المسيح لم يصلب بل صلب إنسان آخر مكانه، وأشار إلى تعليم التقشف والمعجزات السخيفة في هذه الأعمال، وإلى الدور الذي لعبه كتاب أعمال يوحنا في صراع معارضي الأيقونات.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ويختم فوتيوس بالقول: " بالاختصار يحوي هذا الكتاب عشرات الآلاف من الأشياء الصبيانية التي لاتصدق، السقيمة الخيال، الكاذبة، الحمقاء، المتضاربة، الخالية من التقوى والورع، ولا يجافي الحقيقة كل من ينعتها بأنها نبع وأم كل الهرطقات ".*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً - إدانة الكنيسة لها: هناك إجماع في الشهادات الكنسية على الطابع العام للأعمال الأبوكريفية، فهي كتابات استخدمتها الطوائف الهرطوقية، أما الكنيسة فاعتبرتها غير جديرة بالثقة بل ومؤذية. ومن المحتمل أن مجموعة الأعمال المحتوية على الخمسة الأجزاء التي أشار إليها فوتيوس، كانت من تأليف المانيين في شمالي أفريقيا، الذين حاولوا أن يحملوا الكنيسة على قبولها عوضاً عن سفر الأعمال الكتابي الذي رفضه المانيون، وقد وصمتها الكنيسة بالهرطقة. وأصرم حكم هو الذي أصدره ليو الأول (حوالي 450 م) فأعلن أنها: " لا يجب منعها فقط، بل يجب أن تجمع وتحرق، لأنه وإن كان فيها بعض الأشياء التي لها صورة التقوى، إلا إنها لا تخلو مطلقاً من السم، فهي تعمل خفية بغواية الخرافات، حتى تصطاد في حبائل الضلالات، كل من تستطيع خداعهم برواية العجائب ". فأعمال بولس، التي لا يبدو فيها هرطقة واضحة، شملها الحرم الكنسي على أساس أنها جاءت في ختام المجموعة. على أي حال، إن الكثيرين من معلمي الكنيسة، ميزوا بين تفاصيل الخوارق وبين التعاليم الهرطوقية، فرفضوا الثانية وأبقوا على الأولى.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]رابعاً - الكاتب: ينسب فوتيوس الأعمال الخمسة لمؤلف واحد هو ليوسيوس كارنيوس، كما أن الكتّاب الأوائل نسبوا أسفاراً معينة فيها إلى ليوسيوس كارنيوس، وعلى الأخص - بشهادة عدد كبير من الكتَّاب - أعمال يوحنا. وكما يتضح من هذه الأعمال، يدّعى المؤلف بأنه كان تابعاً ورفيقاً للرسول. ويذكر أبيفانوس شخصاً اسمه ليوسيوس كان من حاشية يوحنا، ولكن ملحوظة أبيفانوس هذه، مشكوك في صحتها ولعلها نتجت عن خلطه بين ليوسيوس وأعمال يوحنا. ونسبة هذه الأعمال لتلميذ ليوحنا ستظل موضع شك إذ أن الأرجح أنها ليست كذلك. ومهما كان الأمر فإنه عندما جمعت هذه الأعمال في مجموعة واحدة، نسبت جميعها إلى المؤلف المزعوم لأعمال يوحنا، وعلى الأرجح حدث هذا في القرن الرابع، رغم أنه من الواضح أن الأعمال جميعها ليست بقلم كاتب واحد (وأكبر دليل هو الاختلاف الواضح في الأسلوب) وإن كان يوجد بعض التشابه بين البعض منها، إما لأنها لمؤلف واحد أو لأنها أخذت عن مصدر واحد.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]خامساً - العلاقة بين أسفار الأعمال المختلفة: كان واضحاً منذ العصور القديمة وجود ارتباط بين مختلف أسفار الأعمال، ولا شك في أنه على أساس هذا الارتباط جمعت في مجموعة واحدة تحت اسم مؤلف واحد، فالبعض يرون تشابهاً كبيراً بين أعمال بطرس وأعمال يوحنا، وأنهما من إنتاج مؤلف واحد، ويرى البعض الآخر أن الأول بني على الثاني، بينما يرى آخرون أن هذا التشابه نتيجة مدرسة لاهوتية واحدة، وجو كنسي واحد. كما أن أعمال أندراوس فيها وجوه شبه كثيرة مع أعمال بطرس. وعلى أي حال، فإنها جميعهاتسودها روح الزهد، وفي جميعها يبدو المسيح في صورة رسول، وفي جميعها أيضاً تزور النساء الرسول في السجن. أما من جهة التعليم اللاهوتي، فأعمال بولس تقف وحدها ضد النزعة الغنوسية، أما الأعمال الأخرى فتتفق في نظرتها الدوسيتية لشخص المسيح، بينما نرى في أعمال يوحنا وأعمال بطرس وأعمال توما نفس التعليم الصوفي الغامض عن الصليب.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]سادساً - قيمتها: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أ*- كتاريخ: لا قيمة إطلاقاً لأسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية من جهة الإلمام بحياة الرسل وأعمالهم، ولعل الاستثناء الوحيد لذلك هو الجزء المختص ببولس وتكلة في أعمال بولس. وهنا أيضاً تضيع الحقائق التاريخية في أكوام من الأساطير. ودوائر خدمة الرسل - كما ذكرت في هذه الأعمال - لا يمكن قبولها بدون مناقشة رغم أنها قد تكون مستقاة من مصادر جديرة بالثقة. وعلى وجه العموم فإن الصورة المرسومة في أسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية لجهود الرسل الكرازية هي صورة كاريكاتيرية غريبة غير متناسقة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ب-كتسجيل للمسيحية في العصور الأولى: رغم أن أسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية لا قيمة تاريخيه لها، إلا أنها عظيمة القيمة فيما يختص بإلقاء الضوء على الفترة التي كُتبت فيها، فهي ترجع إلى القرن الثاني، وهي منجم عني بالمعلومات عن المسيحية في صورتها العامة في ذلك الوقت، فهي تعطينا صورة حية للمسيحيةفي مواجهة الطوائف السرية المتطرفة والمذاهب الغنوسية التي ازدهرت في تربة أسيا الصغرى، فنرى فيها الإيمان المسيحي مشوباً بروح الوثنية المعاصرة ونرى الإيمان بالمسيح الله المخلص الذي أشبع الشوق العارم للفداء من قوات الشر، مع بعض عناصر باقية من البيئة الوثنية: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]1- نرى في هذه الأسفار صورة للمسيحية في صورتها العامة تحت تأثير الأفكار الغنوسية بالمقابلة مع غنوسية المدارس التي تتحرك في مجال المفاهيم الأسطورية، والتجريدات الباردة والتهويمات الخادعة. ويكمن خلف الغنوسية، احتقار الوجود المادي. وفي مسيحية أسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية نجد النتيجةالعملية لهذين الفكرين النابعين من هذا الموقف المبدئي: مفهوم دوسيتي عن شخص المسيح، ونظرة تقشف للحياة. وفي الدوائر الشعبيه، لم يكن للمسيح سوى القليل من سمات يسوع التاريخي، كان هو الله المخلص فوق كل الرياسات والسلاطين، وبالاتحاد به تخلص النفس من أعمال الشر الرهيبة وتدخل إلى الحياة الحقيقة. وحياة المسيح كإنسان تسامت حتى أصبحت مجرد مظهر، وبخاصة آلام المسيح التي كانت تفهم بطريقة رمزية، فأحيانا يرون فيها صورة لوجود المسيح في كنيسته يقاسم المؤمنين آلام الاستشهاد، وأحيانا يرون في قصة آلام المسيح رمزاً للآلام البشرية بوجه عام. وأحياناً يرون فيها كيف أن خطية شعبه وضعفهم وعدم أمانتهم تسبب له آلاماً متجددة على الدوام. ويظهر التأثير الأدبي للغنوسية، في روح التقشف المتزمت، أقوى السمات المميزة لهذه الأعمال.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]والحقيقة أن هذه الصورة من الزهد لانجدها في الدوائر الغنوسية فحسب، بل نجدها في الدوائر الكنسية القديمة كما يبدو من أعمال بولس وغيرها من المصادر. وظهور الصورة المتزمتة من الزهد في المسيحية الأولى أمر مفهوم، فقد كان ميدان المعركة الرئيسية - التي كان على الإيمان المسيحي أن يخوضها ضد الوثنية الهيلينية - هو الطهارة الجنسية. وبالنظر إلى التهتك والخلاعة اللتين شاعتا في العلاقات الجنسية، لا عجب أن يكون رد الفعل المسيحي هو التطرف إلى الناحية الأخرى، وكبح الشهوة الجنسية تماماً. وهذا الاتجاه في الكنيسة الأولى أكدته الروح الغنوسية، وظهر بوضوح في أسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية التي ظهرت في الدوائر الغنوسية أو في بيئة شاعت فيها الأفكار الغنوسية. ولابد أنه كان لهذه الروايات الخيالية التي تعني أشد العناية بالطهارة الجنسية، أثرها البالغ في شحن الأذهان ضد العلاقات الجنسية التي تلوث طهارة الروح التي كانوا ينشدونها.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وتوجد مبادئ أخلاقية أخرى في هذه الأسفار تتفق تماماً مع المباديء المسيحية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]2- وأسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية عظيمة النفع لمعرفة صور العبادة في بعض الدوائر المسيحية، فنجد وصفاً كاملاً لممارسة الفرائض المقدسة في أعمال توما. كما توجد في هذه الأسفار بعض الصلوات التي تنبض بالدفء، والغنية بعباراتها التعبدية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]3-ونجد بداية استخدام التراتيل المسيحية، في أعمال توما التي توجد فيها تراتيل غنوسية تفيض بالخيال الشرقي.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]4-يبدو في كل هذه الأسفار الاغرام بالخوارق، والحماسة الدينية التي ازدهرت في أسيا الصغرى في القرن الثاني (مثلاً: رقص التلاميذ حول يسوع، في أعمال يوحنا 94).*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]سابعاً - أثرها: كان لأسفار الأعمال الأبوكريفية أثر ملحوظ في تاريخ الكنيسة، فبعد أن استقرت المسيحية في حكم قسطنطين، عاد الناس بأبصارهم إلى أيام الجهاد والاضطهاد، واهتموا اهتماماً شديداً بأحداث عصر بطولات الإيمان، عصر الرسل والشهداء، فقرأوا أعمال الشهداء بنهم، وبخاصة الأعمال الأبوكريفية التي اعتمدوا عليها كثيراً لإشباع رغبتهم في معرفة المزيد عن الرسل، مما لا يوجد في الأسفار القانونية. وكانت التعاليم الهرطوقية - التي امتزجت بالأساطير التي نسجوها حول الرسل - سبباً في إدانة السلطات الكنسية لها، ولكن الحرم الكنسي لم يستطع أن يمحو أثر هذه الألوان الزاهية الموجودة في تلك الروايات، وأمام ذلك كرس كتّاب الكنيسة أنفسهم لكتابة التواريخ القديمة بعد استبعاد كل ماهو ظاهر الهرطقة، وأبقوا على الخوارق والمعجزات. ولم يقتصر الأمر على ذلك فقط، بل استخدمت مادة الأعمال الأبوكريفية بكثرة في تلفيق تواريخ الرسل الآخرين، كما نجد في المجموعة المسماة " أبدياس " من القرن السادس. وكانت النتيجة أنه من القرن الرابع إلى القرن الحادي عشر تزايدت بسرعة المؤلفات عن الرسل " وأصبحت الموضوع المحبوب الذي يقبل على قراءته المسيحيون من أيرلنده حتى جبال أثيوبيا، ومن بلاد العجم حتى أسبانيا " (كما يقول هارناك). كما كتبت الأساطير حول الرسل بالإشغر الدينية، وظهرت هذه الكتابات في تواريخ الشهداء والتقاويم، وأصبحت مواضيع للمواعظ في أيام الصوم، واتسقي منها الرسامون مواضيع لرسومهم. وكتبت حلقات أخرى من هذه الأساطير في الكنائس السريانية والقبطية، وترجمت الأساطير القبطية إلى العربية، ومن العربية إلى الحبشية. وكانت هذه الكتابات أمَّا ولوداً لجميع أنواع الخرافات، وكما يقول هارناك: " أجيال بأكملها من المسيحين بل أمم بأكملها منهم، قد غشيت أبصارهم وبصائرهم بالمظاهر البراقة لهذه الروايات، فلم يعموا عن رؤية نور التاريخ الصحيح فحسب، بل عميت أعينهم عن رؤية الحق ذاته "، ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر أن المراسلات مع الكورنثيين الواردة في أعمال بولس، قبلتها الكنيستان السريانية والأرمينية واعتبرتاها قانونية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الأبوكريفا الأعمال - كل منها على حده: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الأعمال الأبوكريفة التي سنتكلم عنها هنا، هي أعمال ليوسيوس التي ذكرها فوتيوس. وهي بصورتها الحالية حدث فيها تنقيح لصالح الفكر الكنسي، ولكنها في أصلها كانت تنتمي للقرن الثاني، ومن العسير أن نعرف كم تختلف هذه الأعمال في صورتها الحالية عما ظهرت عليه أصلاً، ولكن واضح من كثير من النقاط أن التنقيح الذي حدث بهدف حذف الأخطاء الهرطوقية، لم يكن شاملاً فكثير من الأجزاء الواضحة الغنوسية، مازالت موجودة، لأن المنقح - على الأرجح - لم يدرك معناها الحقيقي.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]تكون الأناجيل الأبوكريفية جزءاً من المؤلفات الأبوكريفية التي عاصرت تجميع أسفار العهد الجديد القانونية، فكلمة أبوكريفا تعني أنها غير قانونية وهي تشمل، بجانب الأناجيل، الرسائل والرؤى.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مقدمه: يذكر لوقا في مقدمته أنه في أيامه عندما كان تلاميذ الرب مازالوا أحياء، كان من الشائع أن تكتب وتنشر قصص عن أعمال يسوع وأقواله. بل يقول البعض إنه في نهاية القرن الأول كان لكل كنيسة إنجيلها الخاص بها. ومن المحتمل أن هذه الأناجيل كلها كانت مأخوذة عن الأقوال الشفوية للذين رأوا وسمعوا بل ولعلهم تحادثوا مع الرب. وعدم الرضا عن هذه المؤلفات هو الذي دفع لوقا لكتابة إنجيله. ولكن من المشكوك فيه جداً الآن أن تكون هذه المؤلفات التي كانت قبل لوقا، هي بعض الموجود بين أيدينا الآن. وقد كان بعض العلماء المشهورين أمثال جروتيوس وجراب ومل يميلون في وقت مضى إلى اعتبار إنجيل العبرانيين وإنجيل الأبيونيين وإنجيل المصريين بين تلك المؤلفات التي أشار إليها لوقا. بل ان بعضهم كان يرى أنه من المحتمل أن إنجيل العبرانيين كتب بعد منتصف القرن الأول بقليل. ولكن الدراسات الحديثة لا تعود بهذه الأناجيل إلى مثل هذا التاريخ المبكر، وإن كان من المحتمل أن إنجيل العبرانيين له تاريخ أسبق من غيره من هذه المؤلفات.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الأناجيل القانونية: ومهما يكن الأمر، فمما لا شك فيه أنه في ختام القرن الأول وفي بكور القرن الثاني كان الرأي مجمعاً على الاعتراف بالأناجيل الأربعة القانونية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فايريناوس أسقف ليون (180 م) يعترف بالأربعة الأناجيل، وليس غير الأربعة، بأنها "أعمدة الكنيسة". وثاوفيلس أسقف أنطاكية (168 - 180 م)، وتاتيان، والشهيد جستين في دفاعه، يعودون بهذا التقليد إلى تاريخ مبكر جداً في ذلك القرن، وكما يُثبت " ليدون " بالتفصيل: " لا شطط في القول بأن كل عقد من عقود القرن الثاني يقدم لنا أدلة جديدة على أن الأناجيل الأربعة، وبشكل خاص إنجيل يوحنا، كان لها عند الكنيسة في ذلك العصر نفس المكانة التي لها في الكنيسة الآن " أما محاولة البروفسور بيكون من بيل للغض من قيمة شهادة إيريناوس (الإنجيل الرابع في الميزان - نيويورك 1910) فهي محاولة فاشلة. فهو يؤكد أموراً ليس عليها دليل، وينكر الحقائق الواضحة الدليل.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وفي القرن الماضي تعرضت الأناجيل فيما يختص بتكوينها وتاريخيتها وصحتها لأدق وأقسى أنواع النقد - وإن كان مثل هذا النقد لم ينقطع من قبل - ويمكن أن يقال انه قد بدأه ستراوس الذي - كما يقول ليدون - هز ضمير كل مسيحي في أوربا عندما نشر أول مؤلفاته " حياة يسوع ". وكانت الأساليب المستخدمة في ذلك الكتاب تتكون في معظمها من تطبيق مباديء النقد - التي استخدمت منذ أربعين سنة قبل ذلك، في تقييم المؤلفات القديمة - على الأسفار المقدسة والأناجيل بخاصة. والجدل الذي أثاره هذا النقد لايمكن أن يقال إنه قد هدأ. وليس هنا مجال لتفصيل هذا الجدل، بل قد يكفي هنا أن نقول إن مواقف الكنيسة المعهودة أمكن الدفاع عنها بقوة وكفاءة وبخاصة فيما يختص بالأناجيل الأربعة القانونية.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الأبوكريفا: الأناجيل: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]مهما كان مصير المؤلفات التي سبقت كتابة إنجيل لوقا، وغيرها مما ظهر في القرن الأول، فإن الأناجيل الأبوكريفية - والتي مازالت موجودة - بدأت تظهر في القرن الثاني عندما تحددت الأسفار القانونية. وفي أيام كتابة هذه المخطوطات، ومع طرق المواصلات المحدودة بين مختلف المواقع، وعندما كانت الكنيسة في طريق التكوين واستكمال تنظيمها، لابد أن تأليف هذه الأناجيل ونشرها كانا أيسر مما عليه الحال الآن. ويبلغ عدد هذه الأناجيل نحو خمسين، ولكن الكثير منها لا توجد منه سوى أجزاء صغيرة أو شذرات متفرقة، ويوجد البعض منها مكتملاً أو مايشبه ذلك - كما سنرى فيما بعد- ولعل عددها قد تضخم نتيجة إطلاق أسماء مختلفة على المؤلف الواحد. ويذكر هوفمان ثلاثين منها مع بعض الإيضاحات، ويعطي فابريكوس قائمة كاملة بها. وكانت الدوائر الأبيونية والغنوسية شديدة الخصوبة في إنتاج مثل هذه الأناجيل. ويقول سلمون: " من السهل إعطاء قائمة طويلة بأسماء الأناجيل التي يقال إنها كانت مستخدمة عند المذاهب الغنوسية المختلفة، ولكن لا يعلم غير القليل عن محتوياتها، وهذا القليل لا يسمح لنا بأن ننسب لها أي قيمة تاريخية "، فالكثير منها لانعرف عنه سوى عناوينها مثل إنجيل الباسليديين، وإنجيل كيرنثوس وإنجيل أبلس، وإنجيل متياس، وإنجيل برنابا (غير الإنجيل الموجود حالياً)، وإنجيل برثلماوس، وإنجيل حواء، وإنجيل فليمون، وكثير غيرها. وكان علماء الكنيسة الأولى والمسئولون فيها يعلمون بوجود هذه الأناجيل وبالهدف من كتابتها. ومما يسترعي النظر أنهم لم يترددوا في نعتها بما تستحقه، فكما يقول إيريناوس، إن الماركونيين أصدرو ا " عدداً لا يحصى من الكتابات الأبوكريفية المزورة التي زيفوها بأنفسهم لتضليل عقول الحمقى ". كما أن يوسابيوس يقدم لنا بياناً بالكتب المزيفة التي يدور الجدل حولها: " إنه في مقدورنا أن نميز بين هذه الكتب القانونية وتلك التي يصدرها الهراطقة بأسماء الرسل مثل: انجيل بطرس، وإنجيل متى، وغيرها، أو مثل أعمال أندراوس ويوحنا وغيرهما من الرسل، التي لم يذكر أحد من كتّاب الكنيسة شيئاً عنها، وفي الحقيقة أن أسلوبها يختلف اختلافاً بيّناً عن أسلوب الرسل، كما أن أفكارها ومفاهيمها بعيدة جداً عن أفكارنا ومفاهيمنا القويمة الصحيحة، وهذا دليل على أنها من صنع خيال رجال هراطقة، ومن ثم وجب ألا تحسب بين الكتابات المزيفة فحسب، بل يجب أن ترفض كلية باعتبارها سخيفة ونجسة ". وفي مقدمة وستكوت لدراسة الأناجيل، نجد جدولاً كاملاً - باستثناء ما اكتشف في مصر مؤخراً - بالأقوال والأفعال التي لم تدون في الأسفار القانونية، والمنسوبة لربنا في كتابات العصور الأولى، وكذلك بياناً بالاقتباسات من الأناجيل غير القانونية والتي لا نعلم عنها شيئاً سوى هذه الاقتباسات. ويمكن أن نقول إن الهدف من هذه الأناجيل الأبوكريفية، هو أنها إما كتبت لتأييد هرطقة من الهرطقات، أو لتفصيل الأناجيل القانونية بإضافات أسطورية في غالبيتها.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الأبوكريفا: الأناجيل الأسطورية: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]في كل هذا النوع من الأناجيل، نلاحظ أن رغبة كتاب الأناجيل غير القانونية في مضاعفة المعجزات، جعلتهم لا يعيرون أي اعتبار للمدة التي مضت من حياة المسيح بين الاثنتي عشرة والثلاثين من العمر، ولعل السبب الرئيسي في ذلك هو أن أخبار هذه الفترة من حياة المخلص، لا تصل بهم إلى هدف عقائدي معين. وحيث لايمكن الرجوع إلى هذه الوثائق في لغاتها الأصلية، فقد يكون من المفيد أن نشير إلى وجود ترجمة جيدة وكاملة لها في المجلد السادس عشر من كتابات " ماقبل نيقية، لكلارك (أدنبرة 1870): *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]1- أناجيل الميلاد: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أ- الإنجيل الأوَّلي ليعقوب: ويظن أنه يعقوب أخو الرب. وكلمة الإنجيل الأوَّلي - وهو عنوان رائع*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2- أناجيل الطفولة: توما – انجيل الطفولة العربى *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3-أناجيل الآلام والقيامة: وأهم هذه الأناجيل إنجيل نيقوديموس، وإلى حد ما إنجيل بطرس الذي سبق الكلام عنه.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الأبوكريفا الحديثة: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وهي مجموعة من الكتب الدينية - نحو اثني عشر كتاباً - ظهرت في المائة السنة الأخيرة، ويزعم كاتبوها أنها مبنية على وثائق مسيحية قديمة، ولكن أثبت العلماء بهتان ذلك، فلم توجد قط هذه الوثائق القديمة التي يزعمون أنهم يبنون عليها، ورغم ذلك مازال ينخدع بها الكثيرون من السذج. ومعظمها يتناول حياة المسيح وبخاصة في سنوات الصمت. البعض منها كتب لتأييد انحراف تعليمي أو إيغالاً في الخداع. وبالنسبة للدعايات الكاذبة التي تحيط بها، يجب على الشعب المسيحي أن يعرف شيئاً عنها حتى لا يخدع بها، وسنعطي فكرة موجزة عن طبيعة هذه المؤلفات المزيفة: *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]كتب أخرى: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]تشير أسفار الوحي أحيانا إلى كتب وأسفار ونبوات ليس لها وجود في الكتاب المقدس، مما يسبب تساؤلات لدى البعض. لذا نذكر بعض الأمور لتوضيح هذه الصعوبة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الأمر الأول: يقتبس بعض كتبة الوحي من (أو يشير إلى) أسفار وكتب بشرية، أقوى دليل على أن مصدرها ليس إلهياً هو عدم وجودها اليوم. ومن هذه الكتب: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1- كتب تاريخية وكتب شعرمثل: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كتاب حروب الرب (عد 21: 14). هو كتاب فيه تسجيل لانتصارات شعب الله، يرجح أن تجميعه بدأ وهم في البرية لتسجيل انتصارات الرب بهم (خر 15: 3)، ثم أضيفت إليه بعض الإضافات في مناسبات تالية.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]2-سفر ياشر**[FONT=&quot]: يشار إليه مرتين في يشوع 10: 13، 2صموئيل 1: 18، وكلا الإقتباسين كُتِبا في الأصل[/FONT]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ولذلك عرفت الكنيسة خطورة محتوى هذه الكتب فشجبتها كلّها وأبعدتها عن التداول (أي عن لائحة الكتب القانونية)، وذلك لأن تعاليمها غير نافعة وتوحي بعقائد غير مستقيمة، وتخالف المسلَمات (رغم أن كتّابها أخذوا، في بعض المواضع، من النصوص القانونية، وذلك بغية إيهام القارئ بصحة كتاباتهم)، وهي تخدم نوايا بعض المبتدعين القدماء والغنوصييّن، وتروي خرافات وأقاصيص فارغة وغير واقعية، وتقوم "على الخوارق من دون العِبَر التي تأتي عنها".*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وإنتشرت الكتابات الأبوكريفيه خلال العهد الجديد فى القرن الثانى وحتى السادس من الميلاد، وأعطاها مؤلفوها لقب أناجيل ونسبوها أو أسموها بأسماء بعض الرسل لتلقى رواجاً بين بعض المؤمنين، وكانت تعبر عن الفكر الشعبى المسيحى وبعضها كتب تاريخية، والبعض الآخر ينسجم مع فكر الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة، ولكن الكنيسة رفضت تلك الكتب من البداية لأنها أخذت أفكارها الرئيسية من الأناجيل القانونية وبعضها مملؤ بالمعجزات الصبيانيه الخرافية. فهى لا تعدو أكثر من تراث فكرى وشعبى مبكر.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فمثلا يروي كتاب "طفولة الرب يسوع" المنسوب إلى توما، قصة عن يسوع حين كان طفلا في الخامسة يلعب قرب غدير: "فجبل طينا ناعما وصنع منه اثني عشر عصفورا. وفعل ذلك يوم السبت". فشكاه أحد اليهود إلى يوسف لأنه يدنس السبت. وبعد تأنيب يوسف له، صفق يسوع بيديه وصرخ قائلا للعصافير: "طيري" فابتعدت العصافير وهي تزقزق. وهذا يشّوه إنسانية يسوع، والذى إن كان فى الهيئة فى صورة صبى صغير إلا أنه الله الكلمة المتجسد، ويحرّف عجائبه التي غايتها إعلان اقتراب وحضور ملكوت الله. ويعرف المطَّلعون أن هذا الأدب تكلم على حدث تجسد الرب الخلاصي كأنه "خرافات ذات طابع مظهريّ غير ملموس"، وبالطريقة ذاتها، تناول موته على الصليب وقيامته. ناهيك عن أنه يقسّم شخص المسيح ابن الله المتجسد، وهذا لا ريب تعليم غنوصيّ أدانته الكنيسة. وذلك أن الغنوصييّن كانوا يعتقدون بأن المسيح (الكائن الإلهي) الذي هو فيض من الألوهة، قد حلّ على يسوع الإنسان أثناء معموديته، وتركه قبل الآلام. ولعله من الأهمية بمكان أن نذكر ما قاله، عن الغنوصيّين وتعليمهم، القديس إيريناوس أسقف ليون الذي وضع كتابه "ضد الهرطقات"، بخاصة للرد على هذه البدعة التي انتشرت في القرن الثاني والثالث، يقول: " إن المدارس الغنوصية قد أفسدت المعنى الحقيقي للكتاب المقدس وزوّرته، إذ أنها كانت تأخذ مقاطع من العهد القديم، ومن النبوءات، ومن أمثال المسيح، وتحوّرها كما يوافق تعليمها، أو أنها كانت تجمع مقاطع من هنا وهناك وتدمجها بعضها مع بعض لتعطيها معنى جديدا هو بعيد كل البعد عن الحقيقة التاريخية"*[/FONT]​


----------



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

محب مايكل شكرا ليك علي مداخلتك واسف لعدم النقاش لحد ما اقرا البحث اللي حطه استاذ ROWIS والرابط اللي حطه الاستاذ The Antiochian


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> كتير من الكتب والرسائل اللي اطلق عليها اسم الاناجيل المنحوله او الابوكريفا
> وفي الايه دي من الانجيل بتقول "وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكِّركم بكل ما قلته لكم (يوحنا26:14)
> يبقي الكتب الاضعف او الاقل اهميه الابو كريفا علي اي اساس تم رفضها من قبل الكنيسه اذا كان المسيح بيقول ان الروح القدس يعلمكم ويذكركم بكل ما قلته يبقي اللي يرفض ويقبل الاناجيل هم التلاميذ نفسهم مش حد تاني لانهم هما اللي شافو وهما اللي دونوا بفعل الروح القدس الكنيسه لما رفضت كانو الرسل صعدوا الي خالقهم فرفض الكنيسه اعتمد علي ايه لهذه الكتب
> عارف اني الرد بالموضوع طويل جدا واستسمح الاشراف اني الموضوع قد يحتمل اكثر من سؤال لكن في صلب الموضوع انا قلت بدايه فكره سؤالي واتمني انه لو خرجت اسئله تانيه في نفس الموضوع الاشراف يسمح ليا بيها


 
مفهومك اللي انا ظللته بالأحمر *صحيح وغير صحيح.*

أبدأ *بالغير صحيح. *
*الشطر الأول *الروح القدس ساكن في الكنيسة حتى نهاية العالم.  لم يرسل فقط لتعليم  *الرسل والتلاميذ فقط بل لكل المؤمنين. *
*الشطر الثاني*,  أن الأناجيل والكتب الاخرى في العهد الجديد هي من كتابة التلاميذ والرسل. و اللي حصل ان هناك ناس جاءوا بعد وفاة الرسل بقرن وأكثر وكتبوا على فترات متباعدة كتبا سموها اناجيل ورسائل واعمال وانتحلوا اسماء الرسل على انهم كاتبي تلك الكتب.  لذلك سميت بالكتب المنحولة.

*والصحيح *أن الروح القدس هو الذي علم الكنيسة أي كتب تقبل وأي كتب ترفض.

يرجى مستقبلا أن تستعمل محرك البحث في أعلى الصفحة للتأكد ان سؤالك غير موجود. الأسئلة عن الكتب المنحولة كثيرة واليك أحدثها:

*علي اي اساس اختارت الكنيسة الاناجيل؟*


----------



## أَمَة (14 يونيو 2011)

إذا كان لديك إستفسار جديد عن الروح القدس فهذا ليس له علاقة بموضوع الكتب المنحولة لذلك أرجو أن تضعه في موضوع جديد.

.


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يونيو 2011)

> *يبقي اللي يرفض ويقبل الاناجيل*



لم يحدث يوما ان كان هناك اي اختيار للأناجيل ، فالأناجيل لم يتم اختيارها من عدة اناجيل ، الأناجيل الأربعة المعروفة هى قانونية قبل كتابتها لانها كان مُبشر بها شفهيا لمدة 30 عاما على الأقل شفهياً





هو الموضوع ده ورايا ورايا 

كل الأناجيل الأخرى لم يتم ادخالها في القانونية ثم خرجت ، هذه معلومات ليست صحيحة ، كلها منحولة اي لأسماء اخرى غير المنسوبة لها وتعليمها مضاد لكل تعاليم الكتب المقدسة الأخرى ..


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> يبقي الكتب الاضعف او الاقل اهميه الابو كريفا علي اي اساس تم رفضها من قبل الكنيسه



قانونية الأسفار يتم تحديدها بواسطة ثلاثة شروط، وهي:


الإجماع: أي إتفاق الكنائس المختلفة المنتشرة على إن السفر الفلاني وحي ومستلم بصورة مباشرة من التلاميذ او الرسل
صحة التعليم: أي ان السفر المعني يتفق في تعليمه مع الأسفار البقية ولا يتعارض معها
الرسولية: أي ان السفر مكتوب بصورة مباشرة من قبل تلاميذ المسيح او رسله (مما يعني محدودية الوقت التي كتبت فيه الأسفار، اي في القرن الأول) 

فأي سفر لا يوفي هذه الشروط هو ليس وحي إلهي وليس قانوني.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لم يحدث يوما ان كان هناك اي اختيار للأناجيل ، فالأناجيل لم يتم اختيارها من عدة اناجيل ، الأناجيل الأربعة المعروفة هى قانونية قبل كتابتها لانها كان مُبشر بها شفهيا لمدة 30 عاما على الأقل شفهياً
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

هذه فعلاً هى النقطة الحاسمة

أن هذه الكتب المزورة لم تظهر فى عصر الرسل ، بل بعد إنتشار الكرازة وبعد إنتقال الرسل


----------



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

أمة قال:


> الروح القدس ساكن في الكنيسة حتى نهاية العالم.  لم يرسل فقط لتعليم  *الرسل والتلاميذ فقط بل لكل المؤمنين. *
> أن الروح القدس هو الذي علم الكنيسة أي كتب تقبل وأي كتب ترفض.
> 
> يرجى مستقبلا أن تستعمل محرك البحث في أعلى الصفحة للتأكد ان سؤالك غير موجود. الأسئلة عن الكتب المنحولة كثيرة واليك أحدثها:
> ...


متهيالي اني السطرين دول كافين جدا  انا فعلا قريت في مواضيع كتير زي كده عن الاناجيل المنحوله وصلت لنتيجه اللي هي ايه فايده الكلام عن المنحول او الابوكريفا اذا كانت الكنيسه وهي مش شخص او مش متمثله في اشخاص في مختلف انحاء العالم هما اللي قالو اني دي اناجيل منحوله والبحث وبينو ده بالدلائل ليه رفضوها رغم اني فعلا فيها اشيء تؤيد الوهيه المسيح  يعني تلخيص ذلك المهم هو المقبول حاليا  ومحتواه ومش في داعي اني ابحث في اللي اجمع اصحاب البيت انه مزيف 
ثانيا بخصوص محرك البحث انا حاولت استخدمه بس فشلت فعلا اسف للموضوع ده وان شاء الله احاول ابحث باكتر من طريقه بص صدقيني اختي الكريمه الموضوع اول ما بيكون نقاشي باسلوب محترم وبسيط زي اسلوب حضراتكم بستفاد منه اكتر  بس عارف برضو تعب حضراتكم واني البخث بيوفر مجهود عليكم


----------



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

My Rock قال:


> قانونية الأسفار يتم تحديدها بواسطة ثلاثة شروط، وهي:
> 
> 
> الإجماع: أي إتفاق الكنائس المختلفة المنتشرة على إن السفر الفلاني وحي ومستلم بصورة مباشرة من التلاميذ او الرسل
> ...


فعلا قريت ادله حضرتك وقستها علي مستوي العقل لقيتها منطقيه جدا  لانه مش معقوله الكنايس هتجتمع علي باطل  
مش انكر الموضوع اثار عندي اسئله كتير لكن الغرض الاساسي من سؤالي وصلت ليه بفضل اجابتكم


----------



## حنا السرياني (14 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> رغم اني فعلا فيها اشيء تؤيد الوهيه المسيح


باذن الرب ساكتب بحثا عن الوهيه المسيح في الكتب الابوكريفيه
وذلك ردا علي احد المدلسين الذي نشر شبهته في كل مكان
انتضروني قريبا


----------



## absmatic (14 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع كل الردود فيه غايه في الرقي وااخوه مش فصرو ا في الاجابه واعطوني اكثر مما طلبت ربنا يبارك فيهم 
############
اخر حاجه مشاركاني في الموضوع ده انتهت 
اتوجه بكل ادب وموده لاساتذتي اللي حاولو يغهموني ليهم مني كل تحيه اتمني انها تليق بيهم ولقائنا في سؤال تاني ان شاء الله

تم حذف الإقتباس لأنه حُذِقَ، وأبضا الكلام الذي يرد علىه 
للمحافظة على جمال سير الموضوع
شكرا على أدبك أخي السائل.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يونيو 2011)

ما تزعلش بسرعة كده 

وإحنا كلنا تحت أمرك


----------



## أَمَة (15 يونيو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> الموضوع كل الردود فيه غايه في الرقي وااخوه مش فصرو ا في الاجابه واعطوني اكثر مما طلبت ربنا يبارك فيهم
> 
> اخر حاجه *مشاركاني في الموضوع ده انتهت*
> اتوجه بكل ادب وموده لاساتذتي اللي حاولو يغهموني ليهم مني كل تحيه اتمني انها تليق بيهم ولقائنا في سؤال تاني ان شاء الله


شكرا على اسلوبك الراقي أخي  *absmatic* 
للمحافظة على جمال سير الموضوع
 ولإكتفائك بالردود 
يغلق الموضوع
لكي لا يعاد رفعه للطعن والتشتيت
من عضو جديد ​


----------

